# RV + Toad going to France...advice & suggestions please!



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi All

Looking for advice and suggestions for our first venture across the channel to France for a 12(ish) day break in France around 20ish July. Never been out of the UK in our RV before but owned and ran an RV for over 5 years so well used to using them in anger!!

The RV is 31 feet long and we will be towing our Jeep Cherokee as the Toad. Total length will be about 55 feet long, never had a problem with this in the UK but any things I need to look out for in France much appreciated. 8O 

It will be myself, wifee and 11 year old daughter with a friend of a similar age going and we have no route or plan at all. Only request so far is a trip to EuroDisney for a day or so. The rest of the time we want to see the sights and slob on a couple of nice beaches and a trip to a decent waterpark would also be nice.  

Not sure if we want to use the tunnel or a ferry (suggestions and pros and cons please!!) Also we are a member of the CCC do we get any discounts of ferry/tunnel tickets with this?? :wink: 

The RV has air con and generator but read a lot on here about low amp hookups and reverse polarity, again advice gratefully received. :? 

Any possible routes from you folks out there who have done the France thing with a couple of 11 year old girls and a list of things to do would be great.  

Many many thanks in advance for all your help and suggestions  

Dazzer


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My only advice is the tow bar height and boarding the ferry.

I have a drop plate one and would have trouble with it.

Happy holiday Dazzer :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dazzer



> The RV is 31 feet long and we will be towing our Jeep Cherokee as the Toad. Total length will be about 55 feet long, never had a problem with this in the UK but any things I need to look out for in France much appreciated.


Be aware on Autoroutes that you will be class 3 , some will charge class 4 .. this becomes very expensive.. stay off unless you want to be robbed.

If you do use them go to the extreme right hand toll both for HGVs .. it's wider than the others and less chance of ripping a mirror off, I speak from experience.! 
I've had no real problems with length but some French villages can be tight at traffic lights if turning left or right. 
Aires are generally fine but some municipal sites are tight..



> Only request so far is a trip to EuroDisney for a day or so. The rest of the time we want to see the sights and slob on a couple of nice beaches and a trip to a decent waterpark would also be nice.


EuroDisney and beaches are a long way apart, you need to choose, I would head along the coast to Brittany, once the girls see the beaches they will forget Disney !



> The RV has air con and generator but read a lot on here about low amp hookups and reverse polarity, again advice gratefully received


Hook ups are generally only 6amp, fine for charging batteries.. if you need air con run the genny. 
I never check for reverse polarity .. makes no difference unless you are stupid and decide to open up a toaster with it still plugged in..

Ferry or Tunnel.. I always go for the cheaper which recently has been Sea France.. do a little research ..

Watch out for on/off ramps on ferries, my tow hitch ALWAYS bottoms out .. take it real slow..

Thats all from me, I'm sure you will have a great time.. :wink:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Reverse polarity is easy to check with a 13 amp size plug tester (which are readily available) and you can easy brake open you lead and swap over the terminals or make up a small lead yourself that chops it across in line (2 connectors male/female and a bit of lead is all you need) :wink: 

Better be safe than sorry.

Done quite a bit of Euro travel as a caravanner.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

RR said:


> My only advice is the tow bar height and boarding the ferry.
> 
> I have a drop plate one and would have trouble with it.
> 
> Happy holiday Dazzer :wink:


Cheers RR.

My tow hitch is the adjustable wind up/down type. Shall i crank it up as high as it will go for the ferry do you think??

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> RR said:
> 
> 
> > My only advice is the tow bar height and boarding the ferry.
> ...


As Jim says take it real slow sod everyone else trying to rush and get it as high as you can just for the ferry :wink:

On my caravan had a motor mover fitted by the wheels and it used to get punished grounding on off the ferries :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

These might be the answer










Skid rollers !


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Dizzier, 

If you are going via Diver watch out for the speed ramps which are within the port on route the area where you queue up just prior to loading. 

Also a bit off topic is your Jeep toad an auto or manual and if auto has it been converted to be towed?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi

The Jeep is automatic and doesnt need any conversion. As its 4 wheel drive all you do is shove the gearbox into park and select neutral on the transfer box. Towed it many miles this way (and indeed this is what jeep recommend) without problems. :wink: 

Thanks for the info re ferry loading Ill crank up the hitch as high as possible and go VERY VERY slowly over the ramps and the speed bumps :roll: 

Still waiting for info on routes and places to visit though  

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

After 4 years touring France I'm racking my brains - after a while you start to take things for granted.

It's no bad thing to start of using motorways until you settle in to driving 'over there' - most of them are very quiet.
Are you diesel or petrol? - Fill your tank when down to a half - Watch out on motorway service stations for your exit from the pump island - often close to the shop or directed just for cars with a potential height barrier - was once told it was OK - it was impossible to make the turns. Best to aim for the truck area to exit.
Some service stations have introduced height barriers on approach to the pumps for cars.
You CC will probably not work in the pumps and they will have some pumps that are CC only - a real b*gger after you've parked up and can't reverse.
Agree with the comment about taking right-hand truck lane at peages - but not always possible on exit - watch both sides of your vehicle - peages are tight and some tighter than others.
Campgrounds vary from the primitive to the theme park. 
Hate to raise it but think about waste disposal. Many sites will only have a WC Chimique - a giant toilet thingy around the back of the toilet block and only suitable for cassettes. Look in your campsite guide for MV facilities but even this will not guarantee that you can get access.
The water point similarly may not be convenient - have a good long hose or hoses you may need a few connectors - I have about a dozen but can still get caught out.
Trees can be a problem from a height and turning point of view - site owners seem to think that the more trees the more highly rated the site will be because of the shade generated - have someone in your party walk you in if your not sure - a pair of cheap walkie-talkies can be a godsend.
Electricity - can be low 3-6 amps and reverse polarity or no earth - take a tester with you - easy to buy at any caravan accessories shop and consider a separate reversed plug.
France is a wonderfully motorhome friendly country don't let what I've said put you off - just go with the flow and don't try and do too much too quickly. Having said that for our first trip we set off with a weekends experience and drove to the South of France and stayed away for six months. Then again it generated, looking back, a number of highly amusing incidents.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Just a quickie on the ferry crossing.

We have found SeaFrance is the cheapest BUT we have also found it is cheaper to book the TOAD as a separate vehicle than to pay the premium for a long total length.

We are 9.5 metres + 3.5 metres TOAD = 13 metres. If we declare that it works out about £20 each way extra over just booking both vehicles separately.

And if you don't have the TOAD hooked up, you may not suffer grounding problems when boarding. We didn't.

You can check this out for yourself on their website here.

We don't worry about reverse polarity either.

Enjoy!!

Bruce


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Dazzer

Re your Jeep does the same go for the Grand Cherokee box?

Thinking of getting one.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi RR

Our Jeep is the Grand Cherokee so the answer is yes. We bought it so we could tow it behind the RV using the Falcon 2 towbar system and Brake Buddy. The towing system is superb. UK RV has 1 for sale and a brake buddy if your interested but you will need to get the adaptor kit for the Jeep from the USA.

Cheers 

Dazzer


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Dazzer

I have sent you a private message which may help.

Ken........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

12 days ? France is a big country. Bearing in mind you have an RV here is a suggestion

Dover Calais
Paris...Camping International de Jablines www.camping-jablines.com 20 mins from Disney and has a lake with nice beaches and loads of water sports.

Then a bit of a drive to Dol de Bretagne

Les castels La Domaine des Ormes www.lesormes.com a great site for kids and visiting Dinard, Mont St Michel etc

Then to Caen or Ouisterham to be exact. Crap site Camp Municipal Les Pommiers but easy to find. I like Caen, the Peace Museum is a good visit and site is half a mile from the beaches

Then to St Valery sur Somme to Camp Municipal de Brighton les Pins . It is actually in Cayeux sur Mer. and is a short walk over the dunes to the beach and small seaside town.

If you didn't want to go that far there is another site that has got everything for kids just south of Orleans at Pierrefitte Parc des Alicourts

www.sologne-parc-alicourts.com

I have visited very many campsites in northern and southern Brittany and there are very few that could take an RV in July or in fact at any time ( anyone who knows any different please let us know ) The same goes for the Normandy coast.

The only real downside of the sites I have suggested is that you might have to take your bank manager with you and you would have to make sure they have got available pitches as the sites can be very busy at that time. Apart from Disney and Mont St Michel you would be lucky to fit on an Aire but with two 11 year olds I don't suppose you would want to.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Billym

This is just the sort of stuff we are looking for!!   

Unfortunatly due to work commitments 12 days is all we can muster  

More of the same please!! :lol: :lol: 

Cheers

Dazzer


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Any more suggestions anyone???


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A few things that spring to mind...

Try a quote with Seafrance, they seem to be competetive this year, and don't forget the 10% MHF discount :wink: 

Supermarkets are about the cheapest for fuel but be careful, there may be plenty of room to get to the pumps but sometimes the cashier point on the way out is very tight - even for conventional m/homes let alone an RV.

pete


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dazzer

Done lots of touring around with a 30 Winnie towing a 23 RIB on a trailer which once the engine was up made us about 59 -60 feet 

The only advice I would give you is to avoid the tunnel with a trailer as it is a bit tight getting in the train, with the trailer on the back.

Excellent advice from Scotland Jim re the wider channels at the Peage, I argued the toss with the cashiers and won 50% of the time about which class the Winnie was.

Have a great trip

cheers

Eddie


----------

